# stump grinder tooth set-up



## SHCt190 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a bobcat sg60 stump grinder I bought used. It did not come with a manual. The teeth need replacing. When I removed the worn out ones it seemed the teeth were installed in corectly. Does any one know the proper set up of the lefts, rights and straights?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 21, 2009)

if there old stile yes don miss these days have a 630b new teeth with pre set pockets tom trees


----------



## texascadillac42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you have the 1/2" square shank style teeth or the Rayco SuperTeeth style? (I have an Alitec SG40 stump grinder for a skidsteer and am also trying to get this machine setup properly)

Usually Bobcat dealers will copy or fax you a sheet with the diagram of the correct tooth pattern.


----------



## SHCt190 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the 1/2" square


----------



## texascadillac42 (Jun 23, 2009)

Try contacting your Bobcat dealer, I am sure they can give you a copy of the correct tooth pattern, and depth of each tooth. To properly setup the teeth you will need a depth gauge, similiar to this one...

http://www.wesspur.com/images/product/1782-500.gif

Which can be bought here....

http://www.wesspur.com/stump_grinder_teeth.html

Or you can upgrade to Rayco SuperTeeth or GreenTeeth and be better off in the long run.


----------



## SHCt190 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have contacted Bobcat and they sent me the parts diagoram, which does not help.


----------



## texascadillac42 (Jun 23, 2009)

The diagram you need can be found in the operators/maintenance manual. There is no single pattern that will work for all stump grinders due to variations in tooth count, wheel diameter and tooth mounting pattern for the wheel. You may have to buy the manual, or ask around in the service department.


----------

